# TNT - Pasta with Roast Pumpkin and Spiced Yoghurt Sauce



## Haggis (Apr 27, 2006)

This is fantastic. Made this recently and everyone enjoyed it. Admittedly I didn't follow the recipe apart from the fact that it included pasta + pumpkin + yoghurt + spices so the quantities I used differed.

I advise that you reserve a cupful of the water before draining the pasta to loosen up the sauce if it's too thick. And, of course, stay your hand with the parmesan for this one.


Pasta with Roast Pumpkin and Spiced Yoghurt Sauce

1kg pumpkin, cut into small cubes (I use butternut)
1/3 cup olive oil 
500g orecchiette (a small hat-shaped pasta)
2 cloves garlic, crushed 
1 tsp dried chilli flakes 
2 tsp coriander seeds, crushed
2 tsp cumin seeds, crushed 
2 tsp fennel seeds, crushed
200g Greek-style natural yoghurt 
3 tblsp chopped fresh coriander leaves

Here's how
1 Preheat the oven to moderately hot 200C. Toss the pumpkin in 2 tablespoons of the oil, place in a roasting tin and cook for 30 minutes, turning once, until crisp. 
2 Meanwhile, cook the pasta in a large pan of rapidly boiling salted water until al dente. Drain and return to the pan to keep warm.
3 Heat the remaining oil in a saucepan. Add the garlic, chilli, coriander and cumin and cook for 30 seconds, or until fragrant. Toss the spice mix and pumpkin through the pasta, then stir in the yoghurt and fresh coriander and season to taste. Serve immediately.

Serves 6.


----------



## jkath (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Haggis - this sounds perfectly delicious - very very me!
Reminds me of the amazing pumpkin filled ravioli I had a couple of weeks ago. Thank you so much for this recipe - karma's on the way.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll have to give that a try.  Thank You


----------



## Haggis (Apr 27, 2006)

> Reminds me of the amazing pumpkin filled ravioli I had a couple of weeks ago. Thank you so much for this recipe - karma's on the way.



Your mention of pumpkin ravioli automatically made me think of the age old combination of pumpkin ravioli, sage, pine nuts and brown butter. Following that train of thought some pinenuts would go delicious with this recipe as well either stirred whole through the yoghurt, scattered on top or pureed with the yoghurt to create a slightly grainy texture.


----------



## jkath (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm adding that to your recipe I already printed out. Thanks again!!!


----------

